# Bickering



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Is it just me who is getting fed up with the bickering going on on the ********?

New members be lambasted by estabilished members who no longer own a TT.

The TT being slated by those who have now sold theirs.

Stories by ex-owners on how the TT is depreciating.

And today threatening/fighting talk.

Moderators, please straighten out the forum, it is degenerating into a farce because of a minority of prats.

The majority know this as a good forum, an enthusiates forum, like me they love the TT.

If you agree with me, then please voice your support here.

Cheers Richard


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah, its really going downhill innit? 

I hold my hand up to voicing my opinion. Its often tongue in cheek, never meant to be downright "nasty", and is meant (almost always) in good humour.

I'm sure I'm the reason you are posting this "flame", but that's something only you know...

AFAIK there is still no law against having an opinion. Or voicing it. Yes I know this is a TT Forum, but you guys are grown up enough to remove the blinkers, and the TT is a good enough car to stand up to the test of being compared to a lot of other cars... and it'd be a sad day if this stopped.

For "bickering", read "banter"... IMHO

Sure, some newbie decided (I think - if I understood him correctly) to threaten me today, but that's all par for the course. You won't see me reporting him / her to a moderator.

You probably think I'm a prat (you've practically said as much) and so be it... but I'm not one to hide behind a forum identity and poke fun for the sake of it. You'll find me out and about in the TT community, albeit parked in the off-topic section. The national, Kneesworth and the next RR meet I can get along to. Also trying to make sure a Welsh meet is sorted out and would have gone to the Stroud meet had they followed my original suggestion of a weekend 

But if you want to mark my card with your comments above, then that is entirely up to you. Unlike some, however, my attempts at humour etc are punctuated with helpful advice from time to time....

And FYI, "we" still own a TT... so I'm not entirely resigned to "Other Marques" just yet!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i agree mt there is a bigger picture so lets get back on track.
and jam sometimes you can be a bit of a twat. :wink: but hey can't we all.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> i agree mt there is a bigger picture so lets get back on track.
> and jam sometimes you can be a bit of a twat. :wink: but hey can't we all.


which bit?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> I hold my hand up to voicing my opinion. Its often tongue in cheek, never meant to be downright "nasty", and is meant (almost always) in good humour.


I sort of fall into that camp, I have to say. I've already got someone all upset tonight because I forgot to put a smiley in somewhere and they accused me of being "sarkey". :roll: Most of my posts are intended to be quite light hearted and if the conversation was "in person" I think people would get less upset (or maybe more restrained?!). At worst I could be accused of being flippant I guess but I do try to help out too and have become a TTOC rep to try and get TT owners in my area together. I don't plan on leaving the TT camp any time soon.

I can see Richard's point though - There does seem to be some tittle tattle going on here and there and it looks like some people genuinely have a real problem with others, but I think as this place gathers more members it is unavoidable. Probably more noticeable to those who have been here for longer (I only registered in October 03).

Can't remember who it was, but months back someone pointed out that just because we all drive the same car (well, mostly!) and post here, it's impossible for everyone to be chummy, since we are all so diverse, but I guess now and again we could all re-read what we just typed before hitting the "submit" button. I've never got to the point where I have thrown personal insults at people or been malicious in a posting and I didn't know about this threatening stuff, but hopefully it will never go beyond the virtual world - That would be plainly ridiculous and definitely unaccetable in my book.

Who was this newbie that made the threats and what was the thread?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And I don't even talk about anal sex any longer! Maybe I should start again, to make this place more peaceful.

People...make love (anal sex preferably) not war. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well we haven't had a proper "The forum is going downhill" discussion for at least a couple of months now, so its about time for it again 

Matt - check out http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=29810

Personally, reading it through again, I can barely hold back the actual chuckles. If you want a summary, some guy is after a wiring loom because he's attempting some sort of cut'n'shut / LHD to RHD conversion (which personally I don't think we should try and assist with, but that's not the opinion I voiced on the thread...) I too left off a smiley (or put something a little too strongly) and it just all kicked off...

I doubt very much Justin took major offence, and we've chuckled about it in another thread already - but you know me, once baited, I'll verbally hold my ground 

Ooops.

So anyway, there is some ned in Croydon who wants to fight me...


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

matthew

did you forget the fork in the eye thread .


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

The thread was funnier than the Two Ronnies, and I've missed all the Olympics laughing and trying to keeping track of JampoTT, might have to cancel the Sky subscription [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] H


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

H said:


> The thread was funnier than the Two Ronnies, and I've missed all the Olympics laughing and trying to keeping track of JampoTT, might have to cancel the Sky subscription [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] H


Fortunately for me, I have the Olympics (and before that, the football) on in PiP on my monitor, so I can do the forum / watch telly at the same time 

Dunno how I'd keep you all amused otherwise...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Is it just me who is getting fed up with the bickering going on on the ********?
> 
> New members be lambasted by estabilished members who no longer own a TT.
> 
> ...


I'm in full support!


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Your pure gold JampoTT, I'll even take you in as a pledge for a loan :lol: 
not sure you'd fit in the safe though, maybe cut up in little pieces........there is a person in Croydon who would oblige :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I need a Pip, whatever it is :?: :?: H


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I've just found it and read it, and I just found it really, really funny.

The mental image it conjured up for me had me wiping the tears away.


I think it's only once you meet the people you talk to on here that you realise what a diverse community we are. And the forum is all the better for it, I say. Although, it has to be said , the personality we read into individual members is often quite different to the personality you meet the in "real" world.

Except JampoTT and Vlastan who are exactly the same in real life ......


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

H said:


> Your pure gold JampoTT, I'll even take you in as a pledge for a loan :lol:
> not sure you'd fit in the safe though, maybe cut up in little pieces........there is a person in Croydon who would oblige :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I need a Pip, whatever it is :?: :?: H


How much would I get for myself then? If I'm worth my weight in gold, I'll warn you now, it'll be expensive...

PiP - Picture in Picture. I use a small (17") widescreen panel as both my computer screen and TV (it has its own tuner) and can have a resizable and moveable TV picture straight from the cable / Xbox whilst I've got the PC running in full (wide)screen... Great for a studo flat!

Now watching Fast Show Live, and pissing myself laughing at Bob Fleming and his friends singing... (arse... HORSE ARSE.... BOLLOCKS....)

(there, I didn't say "arse" once!)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> Your pure gold JampoTT, I'll even take you in as a pledge for a loan :lol:
> not sure you'd fit in the safe though, maybe cut up in little pieces........there is a person in Croydon who would oblige :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I need a Pip, whatever it is :?: :?: H


PiP = Picture in Picture


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Trumped

(and I'd worked "PiP" out for myself)

I thought you said you were going to bed?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I don't see what the problem is. TT's are depreciating. It's quite simple. They were when I sold mine but hey, that's life. TT's are the best car in the world, but they are incredibly competent at what they do.

So former TT owners don't have valuable inputs? Interestingly, at least 4 of the moderators don't have TT's - perhaps they should be 'struck off'?

Jampott is just a wind up merchant, but I have to say that with his new found friend from Croydon, I think he's caught his biggest fish yet. Offering a fight on a forum you've just joined seems to be taking the piss a bit to me. Not that Tim doesn't deserve a good twatting, but I was hoping someone who'd been wound up more often would be the one to do it.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> Except JampoTT and Vlastan who are exactly the same in real life to how you expect them to be


Do you really know me so well already and we only met twice? I am impressed. 

I have PiP too. I am watching TV and typing here. It is very handy.

And I just ordered the new PVR Hauppauge 350 card that will allow me to record at MPEG2 and includes a digital video recorder. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> I don't see what the problem is. TT's are depreciating. It's quite simple. They were when I sold mine but hey, that's life. TT's are the best car in the world, but they are incredibly competent at what they do.
> 
> So former TT owners don't have valuable inputs? Interestingly, at least 4 of the moderators don't have TT's - perhaps they should be 'struck off'?
> 
> Jampott is just a wind up merchant, but I have to say that with his new found friend from Croydon, I think he's caught his biggest fish yet. Offering a fight on a forum you've just joined seems to be taking the piss a bit to me. Not that Tim doesn't deserve a good twatting, but I was hoping someone who'd been wound up more often would be the one to do it.


Buy your own fucking pudding next time! :lol: [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

This forum would be crap without the bickering. And I think if it wasn't there a lot of us would not be here as much.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sure.

But shame that there was no fight. Tim would wipe his arse as he is so huge. I was even going to place a bet...shame really that it is not going ahead.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Sure.
> 
> But shame that there was no fight. Tim would wipe his arse as he is so huge. I was even going to place a bet...shame really that it is not going ahead.


Do big people wipe their arses more?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> matthew
> 
> did you forget the fork in the eye thread .


I did actually - Put my foot in it again. A well intentioned bit of japing and it all goes off.......I rest my case. 

Just read the "Outside Now" thread - Can't believe I missed it!
Go on, give him your address and then send us the pictures of the resulting skirmish....... "In the Sunset Le Mans Corner - JampoTT. In the Burberry corner it's Mr. Ambidextrous"


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow, if JampoTT is that HUGE.......... :lol: did he buy his Z to get his power to weight ratio up   BIG H


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

p.s. Don King is watching this thread


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've been checking out other car Forums recently as I spec my new car, and quite frankly, they are just knowledge gathering areas. All very good and informative, but it's this Forum that makes me laugh.

That thread referred to above is hilarious. Why would anyone want a thread about a wiring loom to have remained just that? Now it will go down in the Forum history books as being "the one when jampott was asked if he wanted a fight" :lol:

The fights and debates are the best bit about this place, let's keep them coming.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So can we take this as a majority vote "no" to the original question in this flame then? :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'd say 

My expression for the day has to be "pop a cap in yo ass" 
I have a loaded spud gun, and I ain't afraid to use it. pop pop.[smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Is it just me who is getting fed up with the bickering going on on the ********?
> 
> New members be lambasted by estabilished members who no longer own a TT.
> 
> ...


Richard,

I'm with you. It is a shame that we have to degenerate into such bickering when a newbee needs our help. Its not the disagreements themselves I find distasteful but the lack of respect for others in need.

However, when the testosterone rises.................................the fun begins, and the fights in Croydon are legendary!. :roll:

Jim.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Was looking forward to seeing a good shoeing - someone kick off again.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> So can we take this as a majority vote "no" to the original question in this flame then? :lol:


Personally I think that if the "bickering" or whatever one wishes to call it is kept to the flame/off-topic room then it couldn't do any harm, and that seems to be where most of it is? I assume that's what those rooms are there for. I enjoy them a lot and despite the odd moron offering someone out, people do seem to resolve differences after a while or avoid each other.

The "Signal to Noise Ratio" in the main TT Forum can get a bit low on some threads I suppose (and I confess that I am sometimes guilty of contributing to this) but in real life if we were all stood around someone's car trying to help them sort a problem out, doubtless someone would crack a joke or make a sarcastic comment, so isn't it bound to happen in here?

I did get into the Z Vs TT thing with JampoTT but I think that was worked out amicably in the end (we both prefer our own cars...) but some obviously really took that to heart. I can see why people don't find the "I've just got a new car and it's better than the TT" threads enormously enjoyable to read, simply because most ofus on here still have a TT. But anyway, I made my point in another thread so no need to labour it further here.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> I get a very strong feeling that, somewhere, a village is missing its idiot...


ROLMFAO :lol: :lol:

Quality.

In response to the thread tho' i just take it all with a pinch of salt, i've been flamed, done some flaming, all good clean fun!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

See what happens if you have a early night.
Bugger,, missed the lot.
A Fork in the Eye.

Bickering beats bordom every time.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Was looking forward to seeing a good shoeing - someone kick off again.


I'm sure it won't be long...........


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Is it just me who is getting fed up with the bickering going on on the ********?
> 
> New members be lambasted by estabilished members who no longer own a TT.
> 
> ...


Disagree 100%.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

GRANNY said:


> See what happens if you have a early night.
> Bugger,, missed the lot.
> A Fork in the Eye.
> 
> Bickering beats bordom every time.


Yep, and see what happens if you go on the piss at 3:00pm in the afternoon, and finish at 2:30 am...

I've also missed LOADS of action (and feel rather crap today)  :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Matthew said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Was looking forward to seeing a good shoeing - someone kick off again.
> ...


Anybody wants to fight me then? I know I have some people who would like to...so come on...FIGHT ME. I am going to kick your sorry arse for good.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

FWIW, there appears to be a strong weight towards keeping up the banter...

As for helping someone in their quest to create a right fucking cock-up of a car - well, newbie or not, I wouldn't want to help someone put a shunted up, LHD to RHD conversion back onto the roads... my attitude towards him and what he was trying to achieve may have been a little off-centre, but I don't (and I'm sure you don't either) recommend private individuals rebuild LHD into RHD... Like I said, newbie or not, if anyone wants to help - go right ahead, and on your conscience be it... but it won't be on mine...

Some poor sod will end up buying that car from him... is that what you want to happen to your beloved marque?

As an aside, I've had a rather mean, discourteous, rude and abusive IM from a fellow forum member as a result of the last few days posting efforts. Someone I've obviously managed to piss off some time ago, (though I really don't recall it) who has just decided to pop up for some "afters".

I've told him he's welcome to say it to my face if he wants to, as I regularly attend TT meets, but I do think it takes a certain cowardice and poor form to send abusive private messages to other forum members. I hope he reads this and feel suitably proud of himself. In trying to tick me off for dropping below his own rigorous standards, he's managed to drop well beneath what even *I* would consider doing... nice work fella!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> As an aside, I've had a rather mean, discourteous, rude and abusive IM from a fellow forum member as a result of the last few days posting efforts. Someone I've obviously managed to piss off some time ago, (though I really don't recall it) who has just decided to pop up for some "afters".
> 
> I've told him he's welcome to say it to my face if he wants to, as I regularly attend TT meets, but I do think it takes a certain cowardice and poor form to send abusive private messages to other forum members. I hope he reads this and feel suitably proud of himself. In trying to tick me off for dropping below his own rigorous standards, he's managed to drop well beneath what even *I* would consider doing... nice work fella!


Who who who!! Come on, name and shame. 

I can't believe some people take all this so seriously....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raven said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > As an aside, I've had a rather mean, discourteous, rude and abusive IM from a fellow forum member as a result of the last few days posting efforts. Someone I've obviously managed to piss off some time ago, (though I really don't recall it) who has just decided to pop up for some "afters".
> ...


I can't believe it either, but apparently I am "unwelcome" (the title of the IM) and should "piss off" - and that was just the nice bit at the start to introduce himself!! :lol:

I type with a smile on my face, and enjoy a good verbal fencing match. Of course I rise to being baited, and will bait people in return - its all part of the "fun" and all part of the forum community.

Can I suggest those who don't wish to partake, simply retire to the sidelines. Trying to score points with abusive private messages isn't the way to join in


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Who who who!! Come on, name and shame.
> 
> I can't believe some people take all this so seriously....


Ooh you're such a gossip 

Actually, now I want to know.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ahhh... In a flash of inspiration, I remembered why this particular person was angry with me / at me.

Turns out I am innocent afterall - just the green eyed monster at work...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Surely not jealous of the Z :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well at least this tread has given me a laugh.

Yes Jampott the post was partially aimed at you and your oversized Micra, but there are others as well who are/were pi$$ing me off.

I assume from the responses, by and large I should have kept stum  

However it was also my 1000th post and I was expecting my 5th Star, but WTF is it???????


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Surely not jealous of the Z :wink:


I have no idea. Probably. But that wasn't the obvious reason....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Well at least this tread has given me a laugh.
> 
> Yes Jampott the post was partially aimed at you and your oversized Micra, but there are others as well who are/were pi$$ing me off.
> 
> ...


Richard, I admire you for coming out and saying so, and I don't actually think you should have kept stum. No doubt there are a lot of people who agree with you - they just chose not to make their thoughts known in this thread. Don't worry, I'm under no illusions that mine is the "popular camp" - in fact would prefer not to see 2 sides at war anyway, because there cannot be a "winner" - just a bunch of losers.

As for the stars, I fear you have another 500 to go - and if you can make those 500 posts without offending anyone, having a different opinion, making a sarcastic comment, cracking a joke, being deliberately obtuse, or generally joining in with the forum "banter", then I probably won't want to read many of them... :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I've told him he's welcome to say it to my face if he wants to, as I regularly attend TT meets, but I do think it takes a certain cowardice and poor form to send abusive private messages to other forum members.


Tell me about it!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Doubtful, cant see you kicking arse Vlas, but something else.............


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> F
> 
> As an aside, I've had a rather mean, discourteous, rude and abusive IM from a fellow forum member as a result of the last few days posting efforts. Someone I've obviously managed to piss off some time ago, (though I really don't recall it) who has just decided to pop up for some "afters".
> 
> I've told him he's welcome to say it to my face if he wants to, as I regularly attend TT meets, but I do think it takes a certain cowardice and poor form to send abusive private messages to other forum members. I hope he reads this and feel suitably proud of himself. In trying to tick me off for dropping below his own rigorous standards, he's managed to drop well beneath what even *I* would consider doing... nice work fella!


Subtle hint if youre not going to cut and paste the IM.

Ill start the bidding at a quid.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

ronin said:


> Ill start the bidding at a quid.


I'll see your quid and raise it a tenner. . Come on jampott, I've not seen you shrink from this much money! :lol:

Ooooooo....I bet the sender is getting nervous now. I feel the heady intoxication of a lynch mob coming. My moneys on "Bert225TT" [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] , in which case I'd lose it.

Perhaps one side should set up in a shrine and the other try to kill them with tanks and rockets...........nah, that'll never happen. :lol:

Forks at twenty paces....much more civilised.

Jim.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jimfew said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Ill start the bidding at a quid.
> ...


Â£12


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Â£12.50...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> However it was also my 1000th post and I was expecting my 5th Star, but WTF is it???????


Congratulations. You're 2/3 of the way there.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

May be you should not get the 5 stars/"too much time on you hands" award, until you have had a good old barney with someone :wink:

In retrospect, I miss the good old days of battles with Vlastan, when he was at his Anal peak :roll: Whats happened V, you seem to have gone far too sensible lately.

I don't look into this site nearly as much as I used to, but it seems to me that JampoTT is trying to take over V's top poster crown. Gone are the days of at least 10 Lord V Anal posts per day, now we seem to get at least 10 JampoTT/350Z posts per day :roll: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I've told him he's welcome to say it to my face if he wants to, as I regularly attend TT meets, but I do think it takes a certain cowardice and poor form to send abusive private messages to other forum members.
> ...


What do you mean? I called you a tosser in public? :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Brett,

It seems we're in the same boat. I thought the comment was aimed at me but I don't do things behind the scenes either. My name calling was also public. I even got a slapped wrist for it. :lol:

So Vlastan, who is the phantom behind the scenes back stabber?

p.s. Great thread!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Brett,
> 
> It seems we're in the same boat. I thought the comment was aimed at me but I don't do things behind the scenes either. My name calling was also public. I even got a slapped wrist for it. :lol:
> 
> ...


You sure you want to ask Lord V about back stabbing - you know he may consider an alternative kind of "stabbing"! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh dear! :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Here we go again.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Brett,
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BreTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Brett,
> ...


Is Vlastan gay now then?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Abi, you don't have to be a gay man to enjoy being a 'stabber' :roll:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> Abi, you don't have to be a gay man to enjoy being a 'stabber' :roll:


I concur. Many men have obtained their brown wings with the opposite sex.....

I think that we may well have illustrated the original poster's point perfectly.........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL! :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

This thread has certainly morphed!


----------

